# Scott Smith's All Animal Expo Wheaton IL Satyrday May 3rd



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

*[Our next family friendly event will be Saturday May 3rd. 10 a.m. Till 3 p.m. . $5 to get in 10 and under free with paid admission. It will be held at the dupage county fairgrounds 2015 manchester road wheaton illinois. Atm and food on site. 85 plus vendors 21 thousand square feet of all the pets & supplies you will need and want. Come on out and find that special unique animal that you've been looking for. 
Don't forget if you need veterinarian services we always have Dr Jason Olle ch at our shows. He can do a quick check up on your pet or if you need shots for your dogs and cats he can do that also. Don't forget to stop by and say hi/B]*


----------

